# Walking - How Much is Too Much?



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

When I went shopping for my standard, I had an athletic beast in mind as my new best friend. 

As of now, my boy still needs his last set of puppy shots, so he's gonna be under house arrest for a little while longer. 

But really, once he's ready, I intend on taking him with me on my walks. 

But my boyfriend isn't so hot on the idea. -__-; He insists that I'm going to ruin the dog and give him joint problems from daily walking. 

I know to start slow, but I, myself, tend to walk A LOT. I wish to get him to my own walking level eventually. Would about five miles a day be more harm than good, or is my boyfriend underestimating this breed?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I think when they are young you are to do 5 minutes walk for each month of their age e.g. a four month old would do 20 minutes each walk. Also for exercise I think it is best not to do agility jumps before 2 years of age because that can affect their hips.


----------



## PrincessPoo (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds pretty reasonable. ^__^

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have also heard of agility dogs getting hip issues if worked too much before 2 years old. Gorky is right on the minutes per month. 

There is no reason your spoo, once he is full grown, can't do a 5 mile walk with you. I take my 5 year old whippet on 5 mile up and downhill hikes frequently and he does just fine. I bring him snacks and water and we rest a few minutes here and there. An adult spoo can take more than a whippet can. Your boyfriend is underestimating him as an adult dog, but may be right for a puppy.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

For peace of mind, discuss this with your vet. I did before I started running with my two miniatures. My oversized mini loved to run with me, rain or shine--he easily did up to 8 miles and was still ready to go some more. (As he'll be 10 this September, his long-distance running days are over.) When I got my smaller mini, I had to wait until he was old enough, but he could also handle the distance--he's very lightweight and all legs. (He'll be 9 this November and is also retired from long-distance running!)

You've gotten some good advice already. And standard poodles mature at a slower rate than the miniatures, so I'm not sure when your little boy can start walking long distances--your vet can guide you. (I lucked out and see vets who run themselves!)  

Poodles are quite the athletes!


----------

